# Minolta X-700 + Extras



## ADavis85 (Oct 18, 2011)

So I found a steal on Craigslist (IMO) on Sunday. 

Minolta X-700 (with original box)
   In the box is the Manual, "guide to creative photography", and warranty cards with serial numbers, for camera and each lens
28mm f2.8 (with original box)
50mm f1.7 
70-210mm f4
49mm Polarizing filter
50mm Skylight (UV) filter

All for a whopping $40. 

Everything is in great shape, barely used. Rubber above the mirror is in excellent shape, no damage at all. Lenses are all near perfect, glass is clear, aperture blades are clean.

Here's a quick picture I snapped from my phone.


----------



## dots (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice!

Are these the lenses...?

http://www.dyxum.com/reviews/lenses/reviews.asp?idlens=12]Minolta*AF 70-210 F4 (beercan) lens reviews


http://www.dyxum.com/reviews/lenses/Minolta-AF-28-F2.8_review12.html

http://www.dyxum.com/reviews/lenses/Minolta-AF-50-F1.7_review17.html


----------



## ADavis85 (Oct 18, 2011)

No, those are the same focal length etc...but not the same lenses. The lenses for the X-700 are Minolta's SR mount, and are purely Manual Focus. I do, however, have a Minolta Maxxum 7000 that came with the 70-210 f4 (beercan) and a 35-70 f4 (and a bunch of other stuff, including another camera) all for $50. I use the Beer Can, and the 35-70 on my Sony Alpha. 

The 70-210 with this one is a push/pull type zoom, which the Beer Can is not.


----------



## dots (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, cool.  I had a couple of A-mount, AF Minolta zooms. I thought they were good! Well corrected and beautiful color. And also some Konica AR mount primes. Really good! What was the connection between Konica and Minolta? Did they merge or was it the same company anyway ?

Can you still get the right batteries for your X-700?


----------



## ADavis85 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, apparently it was a merger between the two. I think Minolta is how most people remember it though. 

As for batteries, it just uses 2 button cell batteries. Very common. Currently I have Energizer EPX76 batts in it. But yeah, you can get those just about anywhere. I do have a Yashica Electro35-G which used a mercury battery, which is impossibly hard to find...but, luckily the X-700 uses standard batteries.


----------



## dots (Oct 18, 2011)

Great!


----------



## ADavis85 (Oct 18, 2011)

Definitely! Love it when things are just...simple. No hunting for special batteries etc. lol Can't wait to get my first few rolls developed, scanned, and posted! I might seriously pursue a photography class on film, and try my hand at developing/printing. That would be quite fun to learn I think.


----------



## dots (Oct 18, 2011)

What's it like, locally, for you, getting film?


----------



## compur (Oct 18, 2011)

dots said:


> What was the connection between Konica and Minolta? Did they merge or was it the same company anyway ?



Konica and Minolta were both long-lived, separate manufacturers for many years producing a great many cameras, each under their own separate brand names.  Konica also was a film manufacturer.

In 2003 the 2 companies merged to become Konica Minolta and some cameras which were a continuation of Minolta's model line were produced under the  combined name of "Konica Minolta" but in 2006 the merged company went under and sold their camera business to Sony.

This "last-minute" merger-demise has left many people with a confusion, thinking that all Minolta and all Konica cameras were made jointly but the vast majority of their cameras were made separately, each under their own brands.  The only real "Konica-Minolta" cameras were the last few Maxxum film & digital SLRs and maybe a few point & shoots.

There is no compatibility between "Konica" (only) and "Minolta" (only) cameras or lenses.  There _is_ lens compatibility between Sony Alpha DSLRs and all Maxxum film & digital cameras & lenses.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

compur said:


> dots said:
> 
> 
> > Konica also was a film manufacturer.
> ...


----------



## ADavis85 (Oct 19, 2011)

dots said:


> What's it like, locally, for you, getting film?


Film is pretty readily available at like Rite Aid/CVS/Walgreen's etc.



cgipson1 said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > dots said:
> ...


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a nice camera    I found one in a thrift shop a few months back that was in mint condition, with an auto winder, for $14...  I have fallen in love with it.


----------

